# Visit From a Mean Pale Pigeon



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I heard a lot of commotion on my balcony today, and when I went to investigate, I saw a pale, pale pigeon was causing the raucous.










He's the one on the right. He was so weird looking, like when he was being coloured, whoever held the paintbrush was low on paint that day. Very pale grey with a darker head and neck, and the bands on his wings were reddish-brown.

He attacked the young pigeons...










That little guy is only about a month old. He usually doesn't come that close to me, but the pale pigeon was tormenting him so much, I guess he figured I was the lesser of two evils.










This table is getting crowded and gross. As the tribe grows, the inferior pigeons have to roost on it, and the big, top cats get the rafters. They have a hard time perching because it's so round, and the evil pale pigeon is harassing them so hard that the parents are jumping in to defend, and it's all wings and pandemonium. 

I want to throw it away, but they're so religious about it; they all return to the exact same part of it every day. I need to find something to replace it with... maybe milk crates.

Sorry for the pointlessness of this, but I don't have kids and none of my friends want to look at pictures of my pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the antics of your pigeons. I hope the youngsters are okay.

Does the newcomer have a band on its foot by any chance? It sure is pretty.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh Fever,
You can always post your pictures and story's here and we will be happy about about you sharing with us.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

No Trees, there's no band on it's foot. I only ever had one with a band in the last week, but it doesn't come around anymore. Or at least, it's not roosting in it's usual spot (maybe he has a love nest further back in the balcony?). It is a beautiful bird, but it's kind of a pigeon jerk.  I think the others drove it away.

I think sometimes, a random tame pigeon will stop in for a one-night stand. I had one stop by for about a week, and it was beautiful grey and white patches. I haven't seen it since the beginning of summer, but I still see splashes of white on the new generations. You can kind of see it a little on the dark one closest to the pale - he's got some unusual white freckles around one eye, and is pretty much black everywhere else.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've got a red bar like that in my feral crowd. However, mine doesn't have that kind of attitude that I've noticed. Those silly coworkers! They don't know what they're missin'...

Pidgey


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Fever said:


> This table is getting crowded and gross. As the tribe grows, the inferior pigeons have to roost on it, and the big, top cats get the rafters. They have a hard time perching because it's so round, and the evil pale pigeon is harassing them so hard that the parents are jumping in to defend, and it's all wings and pandemonium.
> 
> I want to throw it away, but they're so religious about it; they all return to the exact same part of it every day. I need to find something to replace it with... maybe milk crates.
> 
> Sorry for the pointlessness of this, but I don't have kids and none of my friends want to look at pictures of my pigeons.



Oh, you made my day! We love pigeon pictures here 
I just sent my son off to Maine for two weeks  so I am feeling a bit down  and your note cheered me up.


----------

